# Chicago Gameday 32 is July 14th - SIGN UP TO PLAY



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

[h1]Chicago Gameday 32 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]

[size=+1]*Gameday 32 is July 14th, 2012.*[/size]

ENWorld Chicago Gameday 32 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz AT buzzmo DOT com) with any questions.

*PLEASE NOTE*: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 32. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.

*[size=+1]You can also find us on Facebook, which is another great way to stay updated.[/size]*

[title]Location[/title]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*View a map of the Games Plus gaming area* to see where your events will be located.

[title]Schedule[/title]

*8:00am - 9:00am* Slot 0: Breakfast
Meet up for breakfast at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
*9:15am* Arrive at the store to settle in to your game tables.
*9:30am to 2:30pm* Slot 1: Morning events
1. *Danger Patrol*, Matthew Woods, Table G
2. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT] *Star Wars Saga Ed.*, "Tip Top Bounty Hunting Agency", sw3333, Table D
3. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT] *Savage Worlds*, "Goblins", willowx, Table E
4. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT] *Supernatural*, "Curtain Call", Ninjacat, Table C
5. [-]*HiBRiD*, "Big Trouble In Little Canyonside: Snakes on a Plane Redux", hujraadjohaansen, Table H[/-]
6. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT] *Trollbabe*, Nev the Deranged, Table A
7. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight] *Grimoire*, "The Saint-Germain Frame", ekb, Table B
8. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT] *GURPS Transhuman Space*, "Orbital Decay", buzz, Table F​
*2:30pm to 3:30pm* Break for lunch!
*3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)* Slot 2: Afternoon events
1. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT] *Serenity*, "I WANNA ROCK AND ROLL ALL NIGHT...AND kuáng​huān ​EVERY DAY.", TracerBullet42, Table C
2. *D&DNext*, Dokomo, Table H
3. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight] *Monsterhearts*, "Dresden Hearts", willowx, Table E
4. *Ghosts of Albion*, "Blight", WebWarlock, Table B
5. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT] *Bulldogs!*, "Jaws of the Barracado", Vyvyan Basterd, Table D
6. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT] *Swords Without Master*, "The Bloody Temple of Jel'al", Nathan Paoletta, Table A
7. *Griffins & Grottos*, "The Deepening Madness", Mark CMG, Table G
8. [highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight] *Dungeon World*, "The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny", JoeBeason, Table F​

[title]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/title]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. dmichaelhay
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. Nev the Deranged
5. PhilK
6. ekb
7. Catt
8. dalkai
9. Widgety
10. Genevieve80
11. Ninjacat
12. Der Spot
13. Puffdebbie
14. Vyvyan Basterd
15. Laurie
16. ...

[title]Slot 1: Morning[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 1: *Danger Patrol*[/size]
Danger Patrol, Matthew Woods, Table H

The time has come. The time... for DANGER.
_Danger Patrol_ is a retro sci-fi action/adventure game designed for fast play with no prep. Hhave a go at making your own 50s-style TV adventure serial in the style of Flash Gordon, Buck Rogers, and Indiana Jones (if Indy regularly went to Venus).​1. MoGristle
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 2: *Tip Top Bounty Hunting Agency*[/size]
Star Wars Saga Ed., sw3333, Table TBD
Kid-Friendly

An emergency on the Galactic Republic's prison ship Sentinel IV led to a prison break, and while most escapees were caught and dealt with, a few managed to elude recapture. Enter the Tip Top Bounty Hunting Agency. They're the best, and they've been hired to track down the two most dangerous prisoners. Their orders are to being them in, dead or alive. With a couple of names and a couple of leads, the agency members are on the case.

This is a Star Wars Saga edition game for 5 players. Pre-gen characters will be used. No experience in the game or the SW universe are mandatory, but both would be useful.​1. TracerBullet42
2. rvalle
3. rvalle (Alex)
4. rvalle (Nicky)
5. dmichaelhay
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 3: *Goblins*[/size]
Savage Worlds, willowx, Table TBD
Kid-Friendly

Life as a goblin is nasty, brutal, and short, much like goblins themselves. Now adventurers are coming into your caves to kill you and take your stuff! Seats for 6 players, youth friendly.​1. Fractal Advocate
2. RandomSliver
3. Widgety
4. hosidax
5. paladinlee
6. rowport
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 4: *Curtain Call*[/size]
Supernatural, Ninjacat, Table C
PG-13

As if the Crew didn't have enough to worry about with the Greek Pantheon meddling in their lives, they can't forget that the third Demon Lord of Hell is still out there, too. Asmodeus' plans seem to be moving towards some goal...a rowdy biker babe, a barmaid who's known to go hunting with her uncles, a vigilante ex-cop, an amorous Army Brat track runner, and a wise old junkyard owner have all been killed, torn up by "a wild animal"...
..Is Asmodeus siccing Hellhounds on people again? And this time it's a pretty clear calling out of the Crew; what's he up to now?

To find out, it looks like it's time for another RoadTrip.​1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Laurie
3. enigma1122
4. waterdhavian
5. Der Spot
6. Puffdebbie
(7. Tofu_Master)
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 5: *Big Trouble In Little Canyonside: Snakes on a Plane Redux* has been CANCELED[/size]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 6: *Trollbabe*[/size]
Trollbabe, Nev the Deranged, Table TBD
Adults Only 

So, there are humans, and there are trolls. And then, there are trollbabes. You're one of those. Neither fully human, nor fully troll, you stride through the world like a force of nature, bringing change wherever you go. Also probably some violence, and probably also some magic. You're pretty good at both of those, it turns out. 

Materials Provided, 
No Experience Necessary​1. Tim Jensen
2. PhilK
3. sailorkitsune
4. Catt
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 7: *The Saint-Germain Frame*[/size]
Grimoire, ekb, Table TBD 
Kid-Friendly

The "Man who never dies" has somehow died. Murder, it seems. You're the prime suspects...

4 players (all ages), no experience necessary, pregens provided (with minor tweaking of stats at the table). Grimoire is a tarot-based RPG system, but the players in this event need nothing besides the occasional pencil and odd scrap of paper to pass notes with. A playful curiosity is helpful.

* Casanova, infamous Italian rake 
* Benjamin Franklin, "American" statesman and Master Mason 
* Martin de Pasquale, Rosicrucian voodoo master and Saint-Germain's chief rival 
* Voltaire, playwright and proto-goth entertainment superstar 
* Anton Careme, architectural pastry-mancer 
* Madame du Pompadour, Courtesan & His Majesty's finest swordswoman - TAKEN!
* Othar Tryggvaasen, gentleman adventurer! 
* Baron Munchausen, ... well, what needs to be said of the Baron?​1. Genevieve80
2. PeterBB
3. Dokomo
4. surewhynot
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 8: *Orbital Decay*[/size]
GURPS Transhuman Space, buzz, Table TBD 
Adults Only

Vandegrift Station, a top-secret orbital research lab, has suddenly stopped all transmissions. Why has the station gone silent? Where did all the bio-tech researchers go?

_What's that clawing at the airlock?_

_Orbital Decay_ is a horror-themed adventure for the GURPS _Transhuman Space_ setting, updated to the 4th edition GURPS rules. Characters will be provided and rules will be taught. Players will need at least 3d6. A love of fiddly, complex rules will also prove helpful.​1. Mark CMG
2. WJMacGuffin
3. Tim C Koppang
4. dalkai
5. Trevalon Moonleirion
6. Nathan Paoletta
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT]
[/section]

[title]Slot 2: Afternoon[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 1: *I WANNA ROCK AND ROLL ALL NIGHT...AND kuáng​huān ​EVERY DAY.*[/size]
Serenity, TracerBullet42, Table C
PG-13

Work is hard to come by in the Black. When the hot new band, "Steel 'N Nails," approaches The Crew to be their tour bus on their "Worlds Tour," Mal is quick to say, "Shiny." A little bit of pay for travel and doing other respectable jobs along the way ain't no bad way to get paid at all.

Besides...rock stars don't ever get into trouble, right?

This event will be kid-friendly-ish. Serenity is more of a story driven game, so it may not be for the youngsters, but I don't anticipate any "adult content." No experience is necessary, as the rules can be taught as we play, but some familiarity with the show/movie/characters will be helpful, as we'll be playing as "The Crew."​1. enigma1122
2. WJMacGuffin
3. rvalle
4. rvalle (Krista)
5. dmichaelhay
6. Der Spot
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/HIGHLIGHT]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 2: *D&DNext*[/size]
D&DNext, Dokomo, Table TBD
PG-13 

This event will be for 4-6 players using pregen characters. We will be running an adaptation of another module to test translating the rules to a different setting. Players will need to sign up for the playtest in advance at Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Playtest Other details may change based on any new playtests released up to Game Day.​1. DelveLord
2. grizzo
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 3: *Dresden Hearts*[/size]
Monsterhearts, willowx, Table TBD
Adults Only 

Being a wizard's apprentice is hard. It's harder when all your friends are werewolves, vampires, and stranger things. A MONSTERHEARTS session set in the DRESDEN FILES universe, with special playbooks!​1. buzz
2. Genevieve80
3. Ninjacat
4. PhilK
5. ainsbot
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 4: *Blight*[/size]
Ghosts of Albion, WebWarlock, Table TBD 
PG-13

_Ireland is dying._
Her Protector has been murdered and you are the primary suspects. Can you clear your name, regain your magic and stop whatever necromancies befoul the land? Time is short, yours and one million lives hang in the balance. Set in 1847 this is an adventure for the Ghosts of Albion RPG.

Experience Required: None (never played before), some knowledge of "Ghosts of Albion" is helpful.
Materials Provided: Yes, materials are provided for this game. You do not need to bring your own. One d10 is needed.


Here are the characters for the game.
Tamara Swift - England's greatest magician
William Swift - Her brother and co-Protector
Nigel Townsend - their friend, teacher and 1000+ year old vampire.
Lord Byron - the Ghost of the famous poet
Queen Bodicea - 2,000 year old ghost
Lord Nelson - Admiral and ghost

If needed we can also add
Farris - William's man servant and former champion of the underground fight circuit. 
John Haversham - American, Scoundrel and sometimes paramour to Tamara.

You can find more information here, The Other Side blog: Ghosts of Albion including a Quick Play version of the rules.​1. ekb
2. dulcetaccord
3. dulcetaccord (Katie)
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...
8. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 5: *Jaws of the Barracado*[/size]
Bulldogs!, Vyvyan Basterd, Table D
PG-13

Who could be desperate enough to sign his life away for five long years? Desperate enough to take a job hauling volatile and hazardous cargo to the most dangerous places in the galaxy? Planets where the very air is a corrosive acid. Planets where the locals might cut your throat just so they can turn you into a nice steak. Planets where petty thugs and warlords are engaged in constant running gun battles and you’re just as likely to catch a blaster shot in the skull as get a signed delivery manifest. You are, that’s who. Welcome to Bulldogs!

Bulldogs! is sci-fi that kicks ass! Bulldogs! is a high action space adventure. Bulldogs! is about freebooting ruffians flying from planet to planet causing trouble. Bulldogs! is about far future technology—sci-fi movie technology that probably wouldn’t work given what we know about the universe today, but who cares? Bulldogs! is about blasters and faster-than-light travel. Bulldogs! is about hopping from planet to planet and running into a vast variety of weird aliens. Bulldogs! is about being shot at and pissing off powerful locals and fleeing just in time. Bulldogs! is about starship dogfights and ambushes by space pirates in rarely traveled star lanes. Welcome to Bulldogs! You’ll be flying in a starship and kicking ass in no time.

You’ve carried suspicious packages before, but this one takes the cake. A planet you’ve never heard of, deep in territory known for pirate attacks, with a mysterious seal that you’ve been told not to tamper with under any circumstances? Are you delivering something to the leader of the Barracado pirates himself? Will you be coming back from this mission?

Pregenerated character standups are attached, with artwork and aspects for each character. The captain of your ship is included, but he is an NPC controlled by the GM.​1. Laurie
2. Catt
3. dalkai
4. Fractal Advocate
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 6: *The Bloody Temple of Jel'al*[/size]
Swords Without Master, Nathan Paoletta, Table TBD 
Kid-Friendly

Rogues in a fantastic world of masters and slaves, each of you wants something that is said to be buried deep in the heart of the lost Temple of Jel'al. Using your brawn, wits and magic, will you overcome the dangers lying between you and what you seek? Swords Without Master is a narrative-heavy sword-and-sorcery game that encapsulates the “gigantic melancholies and gigantic mirth" of the protagonists.​1. Tim Jensen
2. Tim C Koppang
3. Nev the Deranged
4. PeterBB
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 7: *The Deepening Madness*[/size]
Griffins & Grottos, Mark CMG, Table G
Kid-Friendly

This game will begin in media res at the bottom of a slide in the depths of an extensive tomb complex. The party will consist of explorers and researchers in the employ of the Great Sage of the City State of Ronk. Soon after breaching the outer seal and stepping cautiously into Havner the Mad's mauoleum, a place no one should dare go, a collapsing floor plunged the party hundreds of feet below, the tunnel blocked by tons of stone, rubble and debris. Can an alternate route to the surface be discovered before the traps and guardians of the tomb claim everyone's lives? It's time to test your mettle against one of the most dangerous adventures ever devised.​1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. sailorkitsune
3. rowport
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 8: *The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny*[/size]
Dungeon World, JoeBeason, Table TBD
PG-13 

The pirates of the Grinning Jenny have been the bane of the South Seas for many years. Now they've sacked the Hesperus, taking its treasure and kidnapping Annabella, the daughter of Soubeton's governor. But the pirates' luck may have come to an end: they've foundered on a mysterious coral island in the Cursed Isles, and your band of adventurers has them in its sights. Can you defeat the pirates, seize their ill-gotten wealth and rescue Annabella? And what of that mysterious spire rising from the island's height?​1. paladinlee
2. pvt. patterson
3. dc444
4. Widgety
5. Matthew Woods
6. MoGristle
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd like to be in your morning GURPS Transhuman Space, "Orbital Decay" game, buzz, if you please.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the smell of Star Wars in the morning...

Smells like...midichlorians.

(Please sign me up for Star Wars.)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 26, 2012)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie and me up for Supernatural.

Please sign Laurie up for Bulldogs!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 26, 2012)

Buzzster:

Please sign me up for the "Dresden Hearts" Monsterhearts event in the afternoon.

Thanks!


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jun 26, 2012)

If I can do both morning and afternoon, I'd love to get in Grimoire in the am and Monsterhearts in pm.

Also- I'm planning on bringing baked goods of some kind- that's ok, right? Thanks!


----------



## rvalle (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi. Please sign up myself, Alex and Nicky for the morning Star Wars game.

Also please sign up myself and Krista for the later Serenity game.

Thanks!

rv


----------



## enigma1122 (Jun 26, 2012)

Supernatural and Firefly (Firefly / Serenity what ever.)  Yey a day of cortex.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jun 26, 2012)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for breakfast, AM game GURPS, and PM game Serenity. Thanks!


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 26, 2012)

Buzz sign me up for Supernatural in the morning, game 4.


----------



## dmichaelhay (Jun 26, 2012)

Please sign me up for the breakfast, star wars and serenity


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 26, 2012)

Genevieve80 said:


> Also- I'm planning on bringing baked goods of some kind- that's ok, right? Thanks!




Bonus points if it includes pineapple...


----------



## Der Spot (Jun 26, 2012)

Buzz:

Please sign Puffdebbie & me up for Supernatural in the am slot, and just me for Serenity in the pm slot, thanks!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 26, 2012)

YEA!!!   Another GameDay!!!    Buzz, please, put me in Slot 1, Game 4 Supernatural.
Hmmm...   Have you, again planned our demise, Josh.   

John & I are once again going to try to make breakfast...  

I'll get back to you on my second slot game.   I wanna look 'em over some more.
   Thanks, Buzz.

~ Nat


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 26, 2012)

Breakfast? Check!

I'm running in the AM.

Annnnnd....

1. Serenity.
2. If 1 full, then a little G&G with Mr. CMG.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 26, 2012)

Buzz, sign me up for Serenity in the PM.


----------



## Tim Jensen (Jun 26, 2012)

Please put me in for Trollbabe in the morning, and Swords Without Master in the afternoon. Thanks!   -Tim


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 26, 2012)

Tofu_Master said:


> Hmmm...   Have you, again planned our demise, Josh.
> ~ Nat




I'll go ahead and be amused by the part where that's a statement, not a question, mwa-hahahhahahaaa.....

Let's just say there will CERTAINLY be some demise(s) happening, enough for you to have the Not-So-Secret Seventh Seat, anyway.

See Everybody Then!!!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 26, 2012)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> 2. If 1 full, then a little G&G with Mr. CMG.





Welcome aboard!  Maybe we can also grab lunch together that day? 


*edit* Looks like you might have gotten the last Serenity seat.  Still, maybe lunch?


----------



## paladinlee (Jun 26, 2012)

*Afternoon Game 8: The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny*

Hello, may I sign up for Afternoon Game 8: The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny?  Thanks,

-Lee


----------



## willowx (Jun 26, 2012)

Sign me up for D&D 4 in the morning slot.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd love to sign up for morning game 6 (Trollbabe) and afternoon game 3 (Monsterhearts Dresden Files). 

Edit: I guess put me down for breakfast, too. The only way I can get there before 9:15 is the 8:11 train from Chicago.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Jun 26, 2012)

As much as I like Trollbabe, I'll take

Morning: GURPS

Afternoon: Swords without Masters

Thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 26, 2012)

Breakfast, and Swords Without Master, please, and hopefully I was quick enough with that @_@

I put up my blurb on the planning thread, sorry it was late.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 26, 2012)

Also, that's an ogrebabe you've got there, Mark. Shame on you, man. You should know the difference.


----------



## dalkai (Jun 26, 2012)

Sign me up for Orbital Decay in the morning, and Serenity in the PM.

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Mark CMG said:


> I'd like to be in your morning GURPS Transhuman Space, "Orbital Decay" game, buzz, if you please.



Added!



TracerBullet42 said:


> I love the smell of Star Wars in the morning...
> 
> Smells like...midichlorians.
> 
> (Please sign me up for Star Wars.)



Added!



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign Laurie and me up for Supernatural.
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for Bulldogs!



Added!



Ninjacat said:


> Buzzster:
> 
> Please sign me up for the "Dresden Hearts" Monsterhearts event in the afternoon.
> 
> Thanks!



Added!



Genevieve80 said:


> If I can do both morning and afternoon, I'd love to get in Grimoire in the am and Monsterhearts in pm.
> 
> Also- I'm planning on bringing baked goods of some kind- that's ok, right? Thanks!



Added! And, luckily, the Gameday by-laws permit anyone with the word "Genevieve" in their username to bring baked goods!



rvalle said:


> Hi. Please sign up myself, Alex and Nicky for the morning Star Wars game.
> 
> Also please sign up myself and Krista for the later Serenity game.
> 
> ...



Added!



enigma1122 said:


> Supernatural and Firefly (Firefly / Serenity what ever.)  Yey a day of cortex.



Added!



WJMacGuffin said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign me up for breakfast, AM game GURPS, and PM game Serenity. Thanks!



Added!



waterdhavian said:


> Buzz sign me up for Supernatural in the morning, game 4.



Added!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Igonre this post because buzz's brain does not work right.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 26, 2012)

buzz said:


> Okay, you're both in _Supernatural_, but there's only one spot left in _Serenity_. Who gets it?
> 
> TraceerBullet42, do you want to add another seat?




He said to add "just him" to my game...so I think she has other plans?


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

dmichaelhay said:


> Please sign me up for the breakfast, star wars and serenity



Added!



Tofu_Master said:


> YEA!!!   Another GameDay!!!    Buzz, please, put me in Slot 1, Game 4 Supernatural.
> Hmmm...   Have you, again planned our demise, Josh.
> 
> John & I are once again going to try to make breakfast...
> ...



Added!



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Breakfast? Check!
> 
> I'm running in the AM.
> 
> ...



Added to G&G!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

waterdhavian said:


> Buzz, sign me up for Serenity in the PM.



Serenity is full up. Second choice?


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Tim Jensen said:


> Please put me in for Trollbabe in the morning, and Swords Without Master in the afternoon. Thanks!   -Tim



Added!



paladinlee said:


> Hello, may I sign up for Afternoon Game 8: The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny?  Thanks,
> 
> -Lee



Added!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

TracerBullet42 said:


> He said to add "just him" to my game...so I think she has other plans?




Ah, you're right. 

Der Spot, you're in Serenity. That game is now full!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

willowx said:


> Sign me up for D&D 4 in the morning slot.



Added!



PhilK said:


> I'd love to sign up for morning game 6 (Trollbabe) and afternoon game 3 (Monsterhearts Dresden Files).
> 
> Edit: I guess put me down for breakfast, too. The only way I can get there before 9:15 is the 8:11 train from Chicago.



Added!



Tim C Koppang said:


> As much as I like Trollbabe, I'll take
> 
> Morning: GURPS
> 
> ...



Added! (And well played, sir.)



Nev the Deranged said:


> Breakfast, and Swords Without Master, please, and hopefully I was quick enough with that @_@
> 
> I put up my blurb on the planning thread, sorry it was late.



Added!



dalkai said:


> Sign me up for Orbital Decay in the morning, and Serenity in the PM.
> 
> Thanks!



Added!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 26, 2012)

Mark CMG said:


> Welcome aboard!  Maybe we can also grab lunch together that day?




A day filled with alliteratively-named games and lunch is a good day indeed.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 26, 2012)

buzz said:


> Ah, you're right.
> 
> Der Spot, you're in Serenity. That game is now full!




You're doing great, Buzz.  I don't envy the logistics that you're pulling off right now.  Hang in there, man!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Also, that's an ogrebabe you've got there, Mark. Shame on you, man. You should know the difference.



Well, until DreamWorks makes a troll movie, Fiona will have to do.


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

_Star Wars_, _Supernatural_ and _Serenity_ are now full, folks!


----------



## sailorkitsune (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Buzz, I would like Trollbabe in the morning with 4e as a second choice and  Griffins and Grottos in the afternoon, thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

sailorkitsune said:


> Hey Buzz, I would like Trollbabe in the morning with 4e as a second choice and  Griffins and Grottos in the afternoon, thanks!




Added to _Trollbabe_ and G&G!


----------



## ekb (Jun 26, 2012)

*ekb & catt33 sittin' in a tree*

2 for breakfast

Catt would like Trollbabe (AM6) & Bulldogs (PM5). I'm _still_ needing to play Ghosts of Albion (as opposed to raiding and coverting it to BESM), so I need to be in that.


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jun 26, 2012)

buzz said:


> And, luckily, the Gameday by-laws permit anyone with the word "Genevieve" in their username to bring baked goods!




What a suspiciously engineered coincidence!


----------



## ekb (Jun 26, 2012)

*the full set of pregens for Grimoire (AM slot)*

1. Casanova, infamous Italian rake 
2. Benjamin Franklin, "American" statesman and Master Mason 
3. Martin de Pasquale, Rosicrucian voodoo master and Saint-Germain's chief rival 
4. Voltaire, playwright and proto-goth entertainment superstar 
5. Anton Careme, architectural pastry-mancer - ICED!
6. Madame de Pompadour, Courtesan & His Majesty's finest swordswoman - TAKEN!
7. Othar Tryggvaasen, gentleman adventurer!  - PWNED!
8. Baron Munchausen, ... well, what needs to be said of the Baron?

... because gameday needs more zombie henchmen, ninja courtesans, enchanted madeleines, awesome hats, and mind-control bifocals. Justsayin'...


----------



## sailorkitsune (Jun 26, 2012)

Kewl!  Can't Wait!


----------



## PeterBB (Jun 26, 2012)

Sign me up for:

AM 7: *Grimoire

*and

PM 6: *Swords Without Master*

Thanks!
-Peter


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 26, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> I'll go ahead and be amused by the part where that's a statement, not a question, mwa-hahahhahahaaa.....
> 
> Let's just say there will CERTAINLY be some demise(s) happening, enough for you to have the Not-So-Secret Seventh Seat, anyway.
> 
> See Everybody Then!!!




   Nope, the only question naggin' at me would be, "Gee, does this mean _poor_ Arlene _MAY_ be going blonde, again, and stuck in some pukey, flowery dress?!?"     Lol

Arrrr... Buzz, I think I shall set sail leavin' yer landlubbers behind and join ma' mateys in Slot 2, Game 8. Dungeon World, "The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny".


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 26, 2012)

Buzz, I've been staring at my notes the past few nights and I'm just not quite sure I can get a good game together in time for Gameday with as busy as I'll be the next few weeks.  As I've only got one sign up at the moment, and there's plenty of room in other awesome-sounding events for both me and willow, please take my event down and put me in for some GURPS fun at your table. Sorry, willow!

If we get a huge surge of players over the next week or so and are in dire need of more GMs in the morning, I can hop back in with some 4e or something else.


----------



## dalkai (Jun 26, 2012)

hey buzz, also sign me up for the breakfast slot, and bulldogs in the afternoon. thanks!


----------



## RandomSliver (Jun 26, 2012)

Please sign me up for morning game 6 - Trollbabes and afternoon game 3 - Dresden Hearts


----------



## Lifelike (Jun 26, 2012)

Trollbabe and monsterhearts and breakfast, buzz. 
Thanks, elijah


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

ekb said:


> 2 for breakfast
> 
> Catt would like Trollbabe (AM6) & Bulldogs (PM5). I'm _still_ needing to play Ghosts of Albion (as opposed to raiding and coverting it to BESM), so I need to be in that.



Added! I'll try to remember to bring a d30 for Catt, too. 



PeterBB said:


> Sign me up for:
> 
> AM 7: *Grimoire
> 
> ...



Added!



Tofu_Master said:


> Arrrr... Buzz, I think I shall set sail leavin' yer landlubbers behind and join ma' mateys in Slot 2, Game 8. Dungeon World, "The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny".



Added!



dalkai said:


> hey buzz, also sign me up for the breakfast slot, and bulldogs in the afternoon. thanks!



Added!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Buzz, I've been staring at my notes the past few nights and I'm just not quite sure I can get a good game together in time for Gameday with as busy as I'll be the next few weeks.  As I've only got one sign up at the moment, and there's plenty of room in other awesome-sounding events for both me and willow, please take my event down and put me in for some GURPS fun at your table. Sorry, willow!
> 
> If we get a huge surge of players over the next week or so and are in dire need of more GMs in the morning, I can hop back in with some 4e or something else.



This why you can't have nice things!



No problem, Trev. I've added you to GURPS.

willowx, do you have an alternate interest for the morning?


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, the following events are now FULL.

MORNING:
2. Star Wars Saga Ed.
4. Supernatural
6. Trollbabe

AFTERNOON:
1. Serenity
3. Monsterhearts
6. Swords Without Master


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

RandomSliver said:


> Please sign me up for morning game 6 - Trollbabes and afternoon game 3 - Dresden Hearts



Added to _Monsterhearts_, but _Trollbabe_ is full. Do you have an alternate?


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

Lifelike said:


> Trollbabe and monsterhearts and breakfast, buzz.
> Thanks, elijah



Both of those events are full, Lifelike. Do you have alternate requests?

(Added to breakfast, of course.)


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2012)

UPDATE: the GURPS event is now FULL. Enigma-wrapped-in-a-man Nathan Paoletta has claimed the final seat.

FYI, you may have noticed that many of the events have "TBD" listed for their assigned tables. This time around, I wanted to wait and see how signups went before assigning tables in hopes we can make best use of the game-space at the store. Assignments will be made once we are closer to Gameday.


----------



## Fractal Advocate (Jun 26, 2012)

Sign me up for Bulldogs! in the evening.


----------



## willowx (Jun 27, 2012)

If theres no objections, maybe I'll take that morning slot.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 27, 2012)

Bummer, RandomSliver and Elijah, I would have liked to have you guys in the game, but I really don't think I can make this one work with more than 4 players. Honestly, I'll be lucky if I can nail the game down in time to run it at all; I'd forgotten that Ron doesn't just write games, he writes doctorate theses that just happen to include game mechanics >_<


----------



## Dokomo (Jun 27, 2012)

I would like to sign up for the Grimoire game in the morning (Pastrymancer preferred)


----------



## buzz (Jun 27, 2012)

Fractal Advocate said:


> Sign me up for Bulldogs! in the evening.



Added!



Dokomo said:


> I would like to sign up for the Grimoire game in the morning (Pastrymancer preferred)



Added!

Bulldogs! is now FULL.


----------



## buzz (Jun 27, 2012)

willowx said:


> If theres no objections, maybe I'll take that morning slot.




You mean run an event? Be my guest! Just send me an event blurb, or even post it here. Then I will notify the public.


----------



## pvt. patterson (Jun 27, 2012)

Morning game 1
Afternoon game 5 / 8(which ever isn't full)

Thank you.


----------



## willowx (Jun 27, 2012)

Yup.  In order to keep all the tables full, I will run Savage Worlds Goblins.

Life as a goblin is nasty, brutal, and short, much like goblins themselves.  Now adventurers are coming into your caves to kill you and take your stuff!  Seats for 6 players, youth friendly.


----------



## willowx (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Fractal Advocate (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll sign up for Savage World Goblins in the morning.


----------



## Lifelike (Jun 27, 2012)

buzz said:


> Both of those events are full, Lifelike. Do you have alternate requests?
> 
> (Added to breakfast, of course.)



Nah, axe my breakfast reservation buzz. Serves me right for waiting till the morning after to pick my games. Happy gaming, all.


----------



## buzz (Jun 27, 2012)

willowx said:


> Yup.  In order to keep all the tables full, I will run Savage Worlds Goblins.
> 
> Life as a goblin is nasty, brutal, and short, much like goblins themselves.  Now adventurers are coming into your caves to kill you and take your stuff!  Seats for 6 players, youth friendly.




Added to the roster! I think this is the first time _Savage Worlds_ has been run at Gameday. Thanks, Willow!


----------



## buzz (Jun 27, 2012)

pvt. patterson said:


> Morning game 1
> Afternoon game 5 / 8(which ever isn't full)
> 
> Thank you.



Added to _Rivers and Lakes_ in the morning and _Dungeon World_ in the afternoon!



Fractal Advocate said:


> I'll sign up for Savage World Goblins in the morning.



Added!



Lifelike said:


> Nah, axe my breakfast reservation buzz. Serves me right for waiting till the morning after to pick my games. Happy gaming, all.



Sorry to hear it, Lifelike. See you next time, then!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll take Dungeon World for 1000, Buzz


----------



## buzz (Jun 27, 2012)

Reidzilla said:


> I'll take Dungeon World for 1000, Buzz




What is "Added!"?


----------



## dulcetaccord (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi buzz,
Please sign myself (Brian) and my lady (Katie) up for Afternoon Game 4, "Ghosts of Albion." If possible, I would like to be Boudicca, Katie would like to be Lord Byron.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 28, 2012)

Elijah, you should jump in Willow's Savage Worlds game! 

Also, Buzz, here's the art for my game, please replace the Fiona pic, it's offensive to my trollish spirit.


----------



## RandomSliver (Jun 28, 2012)

buzz said:


> Added to _Monsterhearts_, but _Trollbabe_ is full. Do you have an alternate?




I'll take Goblins in the AM instead then.  I've been meaning to give Savage Worlds a try.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2012)

dulcetaccord said:


> Hi buzz,
> Please sign myself (Brian) and my lady (Katie) up for Afternoon Game 4, "Ghosts of Albion." If possible, I would like to be Boudicca, Katie would like to be Lord Byron.



Added! Welcome to Gameday, and welcome to ENWorld, dulcetaccord.



RandomSliver said:


> I'll take Goblins in the AM instead then.  I've been meaning to give Savage Worlds a try.



Added!


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2012)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Also, Buzz, here's the art for my game, please replace the Fiona pic, it's offensive to my trollish spirit.



Changed! Can't take a joke...


----------



## WebWarlock (Jun 28, 2012)

dulcetaccord said:


> Hi buzz,
> Please sign myself (Brian) and my lady (Katie) up for Afternoon Game 4, "Ghosts of Albion." If possible, I would like to be Boudicca, Katie would like to be Lord Byron.




Sure!

Just remind me when we are at the game table.

Tim


----------



## dc444 (Jun 29, 2012)

Please sign me up for Dungeon World in the afternoon. Thanks.

Dylan


----------



## buzz (Jun 29, 2012)

dc444 said:


> Please sign me up for Dungeon World in the afternoon. Thanks.
> 
> Dylan



Added!


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2012)

New user Widgety was having computer problems, so I have signed him up for breakfast, Goblins, and _Dungeon World_.

This means that _Dungeon World_ is now FULL.


----------



## Widget (Jun 30, 2012)

*from the scribe of Widget*

Thanks for the add Buzz!

I really look forward to meeting everyone and having a great time. I'm newb on comp stuff and am still trying to figure out this n that. In advance, thanks for patience.


----------



## surewhynot (Jul 1, 2012)

*Morning Game 7*

Hello,

Can I please reserve a seat in Morning Game 7?

thanks.


----------



## ekb (Jul 1, 2012)

surewhynot said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I please reserve a seat in Morning Game 7?
> 
> thanks.



any preference for your character? Pompadour, Othar, and Careme are spoken for already.


----------



## surewhynot (Jul 1, 2012)

hi, thanks for adding me to the game. I'll take Voltaire, unless there's a way to add another female character? In which case, I'll take whatever you'll give me.  thank you!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Buzz,
John & I just received an invitation for my friends' Surprise 40th birthday party.  I look so forward to GameDay, but they're both close friends and I wouldn't miss being there for them for the world.   (((sigh)))   I'm afraid I'm gonna have to cancel my Afternoon Game 8: The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny.    I appreciate it.
Regrets,
Natalie


----------



## buzz (Jul 1, 2012)

surewhynot said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I please reserve a seat in Morning Game 7?
> 
> thanks.



Added! Welcome to ENWorld and Gameday, surewhynot.

The _Grimoire_ event is now FULL.



Tofu_Master said:


> Hi Buzz,
> John & I just received an invitation for my friends' Surprise 40th birthday party.  I look so forward to GameDay, but they're both close friends and I wouldn't miss being there for them for the world.   (((sigh)))   I'm afraid I'm gonna have to cancel my Afternoon Game 8: The Wreck of the Grinning Jenny.    I appreciate it.
> Regrets,
> Natalie



No sweat, Natalie. Have fun at the party!

This means that _Dungeon World_ now has an open seat, and is no longer full.


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Jul 3, 2012)

*Update: Big Trouble in Little Canyonside: Snakes on a Plane/Timecop Redux Pregens*

Hey All:

Yes there are still 6 slots left...no one up to the challenge?

If any of you are concerned as to learning a new system, don't be. If you know d20/True 20/dungeons and dragons, than you already know the basic dice mechanics. Talk about an easy character to learn fast, check out this character sheet here: 

Hujraad Johaansen's Photos | Facebook


For those who haven't played, the REAL fun begins when you use Ite'...what is Ite', you ask? It is the stuff of heroes! The stuff that makes things happen! The stuff that saves your bacon when the die rolls just don't seem to be going your way! It is sanctioned cheating!

You wanna get crazy, this is the game you want to play!!!

As for the rating, there are two versions of the more risque' characters, so if we need to kick the rating down to family, not a problem.. just bring a d20 and a desire to go big!!!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 3, 2012)

I think part of your lack of sign ups is that the name of your RPG is almost identical to *Hybrid*, an infamous RPG created several years ago that is rated the second worst RPG to EVER be created. 

Several people, myself included, saw the name of your RPG and just assumed you were using a game system man was not meant to play and avoided it.


----------



## buzz (Jul 3, 2012)

Reidzilla said:


> I think part of your lack of sign ups is that the name of your RPG is almost identical to *Hybrid*, an infamous RPG created several years ago that is rated the second worst RPG to EVER be created.
> 
> Several people, myself included, saw the name of your RPG and just assumed you were using a game system man was not meant to play and avoided it.



I'm stunned that blog is still regularly updated. That's what I call commitment!

For the record, I never assumed that hujraadjohaansen's HiBRiD was the same game, though the spelling had me second guessing myself for a moment.

Nonetheless, there are all kinds of reasons that events don't fill up. Sometimes it's because the system isn't well-known, sometimes it's the premise of the event, and sometimes it's just the alignment of the stars.

If we don't see more signups for your events, I would suggest that Redizilla, hujraadjohaansen, and pvt. patterson jump into willowx's _Savage Worlds_ event.

We can re-assess early next week.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 3, 2012)

Am I suffering from deja vu?

Or is this the same discussion from last day over HiBRiD/Hybrid? The people at the table last time looked like they had a blast, unless this _is_ deja vu, then I guess its people that _will_ have fun at the _next_ game day....I'm confused.

And do I even care since I'm just taking a breather in our room during our wonderful Dells vacation? 

See y'all in a week and a half!


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Jul 4, 2012)

*A LOT of Thanks*

Hey all-

I just wanted to thank you for the support. I remember being so annoyed when I saw someone else had used the word Hybrid to name their game. I became frustrated when I actually read it and realized it just schizophrenic ramblings rather than a real game system. I would have renamed it, but I have been running it at GenCon since 2000 and the people that return to play actually look for the words HiBRiD or Canyonside when registering...sigh...Gotta get that logo done...

Also, thanks for mentioning the blog. I stopped posting on facebook mostly when they started their Timeline format. I pretty much feed my blog posts (and tweets to some extent) to it and just use the site for distributing materials at con time. The blog allows me to more easily control and deliver game development info and share what I consider the Spirit of HiBRiD outside of the game rules. I try to post to it every day I get inspired or get a portion of the game book done.

Finally, thank you for noticing that people had a good time at game day 31; it is a very free-form game, and once players see what the game lets them do, they definitely get into it! I often find myself  explaining to new players, that in HiBRiD, you NEVER ask "Can I do this", you ask "How many points of Ie' or what will it TAKE to do this". I'm at the point at the con now where I have enough return players where I can fill 4-6 events with 12 players each, so there must be SOMETHING they like .

See you all at the table!!


Oh, also, just for the record, I will not be canceling the event unless I am at 0 players 15 minutes past go-time...too much work went into the new character sheets!  It is not in the spirit of HIBRiD to quit, regardless of the number of mooks or the power level of the bad guys....HiBRiD players don't quit, they MAKE it happen!!!


----------



## buzz (Jul 4, 2012)

hujraadjohaansen said:


> Oh, also, just for the record, I will not be canceling the event unless I am at 0 players 15 minutes past go-time...too much work went into the new character sheets!  It is not in the spirit of HIBRiD to quit, regardless of the number of mooks or the power level of the bad guys....HiBRiD players don't quit, they MAKE it happen!!!




That's the spirit.


----------



## hosidax (Jul 5, 2012)

It's been a while since I've gamed, and I only have limited experience with Savage Worlds ...   but please sign me up for *Morning Game 3: Goblins*.
Thanks.


----------



## DelveLord (Jul 5, 2012)

Please sign me up for the D&D Next playtest slot in the afternoon.


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2012)

hosidax said:


> It's been a while since I've gamed, and I only have limited experience with Savage Worlds ...   but please sign me up for *Morning Game 3: Goblins*.
> Thanks.



Added!



DelveLord said:


> Please sign me up for the D&D Next playtest slot in the afternoon.



Added!

Welcome to Gameday, hosidax and DelveLord!


----------



## paladinlee (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Buzz, could you sign me up for Morning Game 3: Goblins please?  Thanks!


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm sure I'll regret this when I have to be on the road at 7am, but sign me up for breakfast!


----------



## buzz (Jul 6, 2012)

paladinlee said:


> Hi Buzz, could you sign me up for Morning Game 3: Goblins please?  Thanks!



Added! Welcome to Gameday, paladinlee.



Genevieve80 said:


> I'm sure I'll regret this when I have to be on the road at 7am, but sign me up for breakfast!



You won't regret it! A healthy breakfast is a great way to start a Gameday.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 6, 2012)

If no one else signs up for my event in the next day or so, I think I'll pass on gameday this time around.


----------



## rowport (Jul 6, 2012)

*Count Me In...*

...for Mark CMG's killer dungeon in the afternoon.

Admittedly, I am daunted by taking on this: "It's time to test your mettle against one of the most dangerous adventures ever devised." And with only three players I am shaking in my little leather booties.

But then, I don't need to be the fastest-- just faster than the rest of the party when I run away and hide. I mean, 'tactically retreat.'


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 6, 2012)

rowport said:


> ...for Mark CMG's killer dungeon in the afternoon.
> 
> Admittedly, I am daunted by taking on this: "It's time to test your mettle against one of the most dangerous adventures ever devised." And with only three players I am shaking in my little leather booties.
> 
> But then, I don't need to be the fastest-- just faster than the rest of the party when I run away and hide. I mean, 'tactically retreat.'





I'll have some extra PC pregens available so even if you're down, you're never out.


----------



## buzz (Jul 6, 2012)

rowport said:


> ...for Mark CMG's killer dungeon in the afternoon.
> 
> Admittedly, I am daunted by taking on this: "It's time to test your mettle against one of the most dangerous adventures ever devised." And with only three players I am shaking in my little leather booties.
> 
> But then, I don't need to be the fastest-- just faster than the rest of the party when I run away and hide. I mean, 'tactically retreat.'




Added! Glad to see you make Gameday, rowport!


----------



## buzz (Jul 6, 2012)

Reidzilla said:


> If no one else signs up for my event in the next day or so, I think I'll pass on gameday this time around.




Understood. Try to let me know one way or the other by Sunday night.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 7, 2012)

OK, I'm officially canceling my event. Sorry pvt. patterson, you'll have find another game.


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2012)

Reidzilla said:


> OK, I'm officially canceling my event. Sorry pvt. patterson, you'll have find another game.




Noted on schedule. Do you want me to remove your afternoon signup as well?


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2012)

Also, rowport has opted to sign up for the morning _Savage Worlds_ event, so that is now FULL.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 7, 2012)

buzz said:


> Noted on schedule. Do you want me to remove your afternoon signup as well?




Yes, please. See you guys next time.


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2012)

Reidzilla said:


> Yes, please. See you guys next time.




Done.


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay folks, we're just one week away from Gameday 32! 

GMs, if you haven't done so already, you should be crossing the following items off your to-do list this week:

* Creating (and printing) all of your pre-gens, if your game uses them;

* Gathering notes for your adventure, if your event requires them;

* Compiling/creating (and printing) any handouts for your event;

* Getting ready any other ephemera (e.g., minis, maps, terrain, props. etc.).

If you have the time, get these tasks completed before this coming Friday. Then, come Friday, relax, put your event out of your mind, and get a good night's sleep. Lack of sleep because you had to stay up all night prepping is a sure-fire recipe for a lousy Gameday; I speak from experience!

Okay, enough of my yappin'; let's boogie.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, this is tentative, but go ahead and put Ninjacat, Der Spot, and Puffdebbie down for breakfast. Spot & I *ALMOST* made it last time, so hopefully we'll get this one to work out properly.....

..See you guys in less than a week!!!


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> Okay, this is tentative, but go ahead and put Ninjacat, Der Spot, and Puffdebbie down for breakfast. Spot & I *ALMOST* made it last time, so hopefully we'll get this one to work out properly.....
> 
> ..See you guys in less than a week!!!




Added!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 9, 2012)

Buzz,

Please add Laurie and me for breakfast.


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2012)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please add Laurie and me for breakfast.




Added!

This is gonna be a big breakfast if everyone shows.


----------



## RandomSliver (Jul 9, 2012)

I need to pull out of the afternoon session due to unforseen circumstances.  I was signed up for the Dresden game.


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2012)

RandomSliver said:


> I need to pull out of the afternoon session due to unforseen circumstances.  I was signed up for the Dresden game.




Sad to hear it, RS. Duly noted.

This means that the Monsterhearts event is no longer full.


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2012)

FYI, I've assigned tables to all of the events based on GM requests and current number of sign-ups. If any GMs want to request changes, please let me know ASAP.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 9, 2012)

I noticed Danger Patrol was added to the morning slot, but I don't remember an anouncement to let people know it was there. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## ainsbot (Jul 9, 2012)

Can I sign up for the Dresden Hearts game?


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2012)

ainsbot said:


> Can I sign up for the Dresden Hearts game?




You can and you shall! Added. Welcome to Gameday, ainshot!

Monsterhearts is once again full!


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2012)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I noticed Danger Patrol was added to the morning slot, but I don't remember an anouncement to let people know it was there. Just trying to be helpful.




Good catch, Vyv! I notified every outlet except for this thread. 

Ace GM Matt Woods has stepped up to offer his Dangerous Patrolling services in the morning for any who are interested.

He's one of a big contingent of folks from the Southwest Suburban RPG Gamers Meetup Group who will be joining us for Gameday this time around. Be sure to give them all big hugs!


----------



## MoGristle (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, I'd like to sign up for Danger Patrol in the morning and Wreck of the Grinning Jenny in the afternoon.
Thanks


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2012)

MoGristle said:


> Hi, I'd like to sign up for Danger Patrol in the morning and Wreck of the Grinning Jenny in the afternoon.
> Thanks




Added! Welcome to Gameday, MoGristle.

_Dungeon World_ is now full!


----------



## buzz (Jul 11, 2012)

Just two more days!

GMs, got your pregens made? Printed? Notes collated? Minis painted? Go, go, go!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 12, 2012)

buzz said:


> Just two more days!
> 
> GMs, got your pregens made? Printed? Notes collated? Minis painted? Go, go, go!



No >_< Quit pestering me so I can finish!


----------



## grizzo (Jul 12, 2012)

Buzz please sign me up for DND Next.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 12, 2012)

Nev the Deranged said:


> No >_< Quit pestering me so I can finish!




Why do I imagine Cartman's voice when I read your post?


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2012)

grizzo said:


> Buzz please sign me up for DND Next.




Added!


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2012)

LePeep reservation has been made! I look forward to breaking bread (well, english muffins) with a bunch of you.


----------



## buzz (Jul 13, 2012)

Gameday 32 is tomorrow!

Get your prep done early!
Pack your gaming bag today so you don't have to mess around tomorrow morning!
If you're driving, make sure to check directions or bring your GPS/phone/whatever! 
Get a good night's sleep! 
Join us for breakfast!

Remember, doors open at 9am, and the first slot starts at 9:30am.


----------



## buzz (Jul 13, 2012)

Folks, hujraadjohaansen has been called out of town for the weekend, so his HiBRiD event has been canceled. Since no one had signed up, we don't require any coverage for this; _Danger Patrol_ can pick up and morning walk-in slack.


----------



## buzz (Jul 14, 2012)

All right, time to hit the road. See all of you in an hour or two!


----------



## Wyrdsmythe (Jul 15, 2012)

Buzz, thanks for making yesterday's Enworld so awesome in setting everything up. This was my first Enworld, and I will definitely come back! I played a goblin shaman, and a healing cleric on the Jenny ship. It was just a quick train ride from Palatine, so I will have ab no problem doing it again. Am still talking stories about how much fun I had. My roomie wishes I would shut up and let him watch baseball reruns. Once again, thanks for showing me an awesome time is to be had. --Jason (Widgety)


----------



## buzz (Jul 15, 2012)

We did it again!

Total attendance this time around was 52 gamers, which may make this the second-largest Gameday ever. A banner day in the annals of Gameday history!

I've shared the pictures I took on the Gameday Facebook page and my Google+ account. Apologies if a lot of them are shaky; I had so much coffee at LePeep that I think my whole body was vibrating.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.358697344200713.84898.121115257958924&type=1

https://plus.google.com/photos/100990311348178195048/albums/5765491588998303761

Thanks are due as usual to: 

Games Plus, our gracious hosts;
all of our volunteer GMs for the work they do to facilitate;
and to everyone who took time out of their weekend to come and play games.

(And special thanks to Genevieve80 for all the baked goods!)

I also want to thank all the players in my GURPS event for enduring all the math and gleefully accepting a TPK. _96,000,000 points of damage!_ I probably bit off more than I could chew, but I had a lot of fun finally experiencing this classic RPG.

And big kudos to all of us playing Monsterhearts in the afternoon! That was a fantastic "episode" of Dresden-inspired, supernatural teen drama. I want more!

Thanks to you all, and I hope to see as may of you as possible in the fall for Gameday 33!

*Special Note:* If you signed up for our mailing list yesterday, you should have received an email from "gameday@buzzmo.com" about ten minutes ago. If you did not, please contact me; I probably transcribed your email address incorrectly. My apologies if this is the case!


----------



## buzz (Jul 15, 2012)

Wyrdsmythe said:


> Buzz, thanks for making yesterday's Enworld so awesome in setting everything up. This was my first Enworld, and I will definitely come back! I played a goblin shaman, and a healing cleric on the Jenny ship. It was just a quick train ride from Palatine, so I will have ab no problem doing it again. Am still talking stories about how much fun I had. My roomie wishes I would shut up and let him watch baseball reruns. Once again, thanks for showing me an awesome time is to be had. --Jason (Widgety)




Booyah, sir!


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for facilitating! I had an absolutely *fantastic* time and will definitely be coming back. Monsterhearts was a blast- I'm only sad it was a one shot, I want more!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a great time yesterday. Trollbabe was a lot of fun and had some interesting concepts (I'm going to have to ponder the concept of scale quite a bit.)

Monsterhearts was twisted and delightful. Big thanks to Willow for running that. She embraced the role of the evil popular girl with great relish.


----------



## JoeBeason (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for organizing, Buzz.  I had a lot of fun running Dungeon World.  The players really got into it.  We didn't have quite enough time to finish the adventure.  I need to do some editing before I run it again.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 16, 2012)

*AND THERE WAS MUCH REJOICING!!!*

Thanks, as always to Curt/thalmin for hosting, Mark/buzz for organizing, and to all who showed up to make it happen!

STAR WARS
Extra thanks to the Star Wars crew in the morning.  Fun time had by all including the line:
Captain:  “My droid here likes to fire missiles at a rapid and expensive rate.”
Droid:  “Roger Roger.”

Also, more shame on Josh/sw333 for making a "You Got Served" joke during the game.  Really, Josh?  Really?

“Where does one get served inthis place?”
“On the dance floor.”  

For shame.

Still, good time in a great game.  LOVED the cantina battle.  Still not sure how you tracked all of that.  Thanks!

SERENITY
9 players...kind of daunting, but a full crew is a full crew.  Thanks for making me laugh so much throughout the nonsense that became of our game session.  That River/Jayne moment in the infirmary will live in my mind forever.

JAYNE: Are you going to kill me with your brain?
RIVER:  I won't have to.
[shudder]

Perfect creepiness.

Thanks to all nine players.

And in case you're wondering, "High-voiced Bob" is ok.

Also, I'm attaching a scan of Jayne's beautiful artwork because it just seems like the right thing to do.







Can't wait to do it all again!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 17, 2012)

Good times, kids. As always.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks, buzz, for pulling this together again. Great job! And thank you to everyone who came out to play or run. I am looking forward to the next Game Day.

BTW, this Saturday, July 21, is World Wide D&D Day. We are teaching and playing the new Dungeon Command miniatures combat game by WotC. C'mon out and give it a try.


----------



## buzz (Jul 19, 2012)

As long as Games PLus will have us, we'll be there.


----------

